# Frisbee fun!!



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I think he would do this ALL day if we let him!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice, I could almost see some of those pictures as paintings.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Awesome pics!! Riley would do this too, as long as it was with a tennis ball!


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome OM!! Ever think of competing in disc dog with him?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Kay92,

Have you tried a frisbee? Otto chased tennis balls as well but he is crrrrrrazy for the frisbee!

Littlelulu, I never though of that. I'm planning on giving dock diving a whirl this summer. He's a strong swimmer and he's pretty daring so I don't think he'd be afraid to jump. Does lulu do disc dog?


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Dock diving would be awesome - if you end up doing that you def should take some video! We're concentrating on agility right now, but I def want to do disc dog in the future. It's getting really popular around here! I bet Otto would rock it.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha thanks LL!! I will most definitely be taking videos! You and Lulu make agility look like tons of fun! - I'd love to get him into agility as well.. They don't call them the versatile vizsla for nothing! All I need now is more time!  But we practice during our hikes...


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

OttosMama, we have tried frisbees before with both Chuck and Riley. NO interest what so ever, it's tennis balls or nothing with Riley. Chuck will chase but not retrieve.


----------

